# Trapped In This Place (Looking For Musicians) [Mega Man Remix]



## TectorCoon (Oct 28, 2014)

So basically this track (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br3uvu7_Tew) that plays on the 3rd and 4th levels of Dr. Cossack's Fortress from Mega Man 4. I wrote lyrics to this song...I would do this remix myself but, as you probably guessed, I lack good musical programs (or any musical programs for that matter). So I posted (or attempted to post) this thread over at http://ocremix.org in hopes that someone might be interested. I figured I'd post it here too so I could see if any other furs are interested in this piece...if so let me know so I can send the lyrics. Of course, just to be on the safe side, I will ask for you to present at least one piece or track you have made so I know you aren't just a fake and are going to steal my lyrics without credit...thanks for reading ^^

P.S. If you've ever heard the "Megas" music then a style like that would work quite well for this song.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Nov 2, 2014)

Ok.....do you need to have this made within a certain time period or what? 
Also....are you asking for a music commission or just a request?
I will have a look into the song but i won't guarantee i will make the remix.


----------



## ZettaBit (Nov 4, 2014)

Interesting, I may play with this a bit if I have some free time. I will see if I can get a MIDI.


----------

